# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul Visits In-n-Out burger

## RonPaulFanInGA

http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul


_Taking a break from the campaign trail at In-n-Out burger in Las Vegas_

----------


## specsaregood

I hope Dr. Paul doesn't bother with their nasty fries and opts for a milkshake instead.

----------


## harikaried

I was rushing back to the airport from the campaign's dinner event last night, and I didn't even get to eat my entree. The taxi driver drove past this In-N-Out, and I was thinking about asking him to stop, but I had a flight to catch.

----------


## low preference guy

if I was Ron I would be super paranoid and not eat pretty much anywhere. but whatever he is doing is evidently fine.

----------


## specsaregood

> if I was Ron I would be super paranoid and not eat pretty much anywhere. but whatever he is doing is evidently fine.


Of course part of his message is that we shouldn't have to live our life in fear.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Oh YEAH! I went out to California to work a conference selling DVD's, and I got the chance to eat at an In-n-Out. Their burgers are very nice. (I even have a T-Shirt from them, LOL.)

----------


## low preference guy

> Of course part of his message is that we shouldn't have to live our life in fear.


part of it is also probably because his approach is to change ideas. once he succeeded spreading his message, stopping one man doesn't stop his proposals.

----------


## HeyArchie

He better use the bathroom before the debate.

----------


## anaconda

> I hope Dr. Paul doesn't bother with their nasty fries and opts for a milkshake instead.


Thank you for pointing out the PINK ELEPHANT in the room. What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy. It's almost weirder than Herman Cain polling in first place.

----------


## anaconda

> http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul
> 
> 
> _Taking a break from the campaign trail at In-n-Out burger in Las Vegas_


He looks like the manager! If he just put one of the white paper hats on!

----------


## unconsious767



----------


## hueylong

The fries at In 'n Out Burger are DA BOMB!

----------


## Deinonychus

My (only) favorite presidential candidate at one of my favorite burger places. Nice.

----------


## samuel

> What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy.


I always order them extra crispy. They're awesome that way.

----------


## eleganz

I normally don't like In N Out fries but I once went a half an hour before they closed and their fries were SO GOOD, I think it is the method and rush fryings that most people get that gives that bad quality french fries.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Five guys > In n out

----------


## specsaregood

> Thank you for pointing out the PINK ELEPHANT in the room. What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy. It's almost weirder than Herman Cain polling in first place.


Watch out, Dannno will be in here soon no doubt to excuse away how their fries are actually good if you get them all covered in crap. 




> Five guys > In n out


Now this man ^ speaks truth.

----------


## BarryDonegan

As someone who grew up in Tennessee and at one point lived in California, specifically the SFV, for 3 years, I do NOT get In N' Out burger. Everyone raves like its this great restaurant but the sandwiches taste just like Wendy's. It's low end fast food at best. 

Locally in Nashville we have great local joints like Fat Mo's (actually run by a Kurdish family I'm friends with). I remember when Sonics first were built out in like San Bernadino or something that everyone was freaking. There is a serious shortage of quality burgerism out there or something. hahah

----------


## dannno

> Thank you for pointing out the PINK ELEPHANT in the room. What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy. It's almost weirder than Herman Cain polling in first place.


Try ordering the fries "well done"

I personally don't mind their fries that aren't drained of some of their water and cooked right. It's god damn potatoes fried in oil. Ya, there are better ways to do it, but fried potatoes are still fried potatoes. 

I dunno, I'm a big potato fan. Been eating almost nothing but potatoes, veggies and some dairy for a few months and am finally losing the weight I gained from eating pork ribs a couple times back in the beginning of the year. I gained almost 10 lbs and couldn't get it off for the life of me, it's finally coming off with my potato diet and now I'm starting to workout more cause I gots some motivation. Potatoes are awesome.

----------


## eleganz

> As someone who grew up in Tennessee and at one point lived in California, specifically the SFV, for 3 years, I do NOT get In N' Out burger. Everyone raves like its this great restaurant but the sandwiches taste just like Wendy's. It's low end fast food at best. 
> 
> Locally in Nashville we have great local joints like Fat Mo's (actually run by a Kurdish family I'm friends with). I remember when Sonics first were built out in like San Bernadino or something that everyone was freaking. There is a serious shortage of quality burgerism out there or something. hahah


In n Out has a certain taste and smell that no other burger joint (in my opinion) can replicate.  To say they are a low end fast food joint at best is definitely incorrect as they pride themselves in serving beef that has never been frozen, fries that were fresh cut from potatoes and fresh produce.  The only thing that I question is the soda and the oil they fry their fries in.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Ron Paul Grassroots Central, where we debate the IMPORTANT issues!  JK

On the subject of fries, if they are usually mushy when you get them, I would ask for them extra crispy. There is a local place where I live, and everytime we go there, we ask for the fries extra crispy and they are quite good. Ok, now i'm hungry...

----------


## dannno

> As someone who grew up in Tennessee and at one point lived in California, specifically the SFV, for 3 years, I do NOT get In N' Out burger. Everyone raves like its this great restaurant but the sandwiches taste just like Wendy's. It's low end fast food at best. 
> 
> Locally in Nashville we have great local joints like Fat Mo's (actually run by a Kurdish family I'm friends with). I remember when Sonics first were built out in like San Bernadino or something that everyone was freaking. There is a serious shortage of quality burgerism out there or something. hahah


That's bologna.. In n' Out uses very fresh ingredients, Wendy's is not even comparable. In n' out burgers aren't thick, but if you get a double double or better yet, a triple triple, you can essentially get a restaurant style thick burger with all the great flavor and freshness of in n out.

----------


## dannno

> The only thing that I question is the soda and the oil they fry their fries in.


Well they don't use hydrogenated vegetable oil, but it would be awesome if they switched to coconut oil.

----------


## ord33

It amazes me how many "likes" and comments are immediately posted once Ron Paul posts a photo or inspirational/important message! I looked at it within 1 minute of it being uploaded and there were already 288 likes if I remember correctly!

----------


## specsaregood

> Well they don't use hydrogenated vegetable oil, but it would be awesome if they switched to coconut oil.


Naw, they should switch to peanut oil like 5guys uses.

----------


## AdamT

Haha with that color scheme it looks like he's the manager!

----------


## dannno

> Naw, they should switch to peanut oil like 5guys uses.


Doesn't peanut oil have too much omega 6 and not enough 3?

Or are you just concerned about taste?

----------


## squarepusher

> That's bologna.. In n' Out uses very fresh ingredients, Wendy's is not even comparable. In n' out burgers aren't thick, but if you get a double double or better yet, a triple triple, you can essentially get a restaurant style thick burger with all the great flavor and freshness of in n out.


thank you Danno for representing the West Coast well 

In N Out makes their fries on the spot, they have full potatoes, and slice them with a mechanical slicer, and cook they right before your eyes.  Chain fast food joints have their fries pre-cooked, then freeze them and send them in a truck to the stores, which then do a final cook on them.

----------


## specsaregood

> Doesn't peanut oil have too much omega 6 and not enough 3?
> Or are you just concerned about taste?


I'm concerned about how the default in and out fries suck ass and 5guys fries rock.  Peanut oil has a really high smoke point (440F), which probably has something to do with it.  Much higher than coconut oil as well.   But, i'm sure melissa can clear it up for us.

----------


## dannno

> thank you Danno for representing the West Coast well 
> 
> In N Out makes their fries on the spot, they have full potatoes, and slice them with a mechanical slicer, and cook they right before your eyes.  Chain fast food joints have their fries pre-cooked, then freeze them and send them in a truck to the stores, which then do a final cook on them.


Ya, I have no problem with their fries. The fries people are used to, though, I think are purposely cooked once, then frozen, then cooked again.. cause you cook them once lightly and they lose some moisture, then you freeze them, then you fry them while frozen and you can really burn the $#@! out of the outside layer while the inside is still warming up.

I like in n out fries because it tastes more like I'm eating a potato and less like I'm eating some manufactured snackfood. I think they are more like eating a thin-cut version of a thick-cut french fry, without quite as tasty of an outer crust.

----------


## dannno

> I'm concerned about how the default in and out fries suck ass and 5guys fries rock.  Peanut oil has a really high smoke point (440F), which probably has something to do with it.  Much higher than coconut oil as well.   But, i'm sure melissa can clear it up for us.


Ya I think in all this talk about fries I don't know if I have mentioned the very common fry secret she divulged last time. I think it had something to do with removing the moisture from the fresh cut potatoes before the final fry.

----------


## specsaregood

> Ya I think in all this talk about fries I don't know if I have mentioned the very common fry secret she divulged last time. I think it had something to do with removing the moisture from the fresh cut potatoes before the final fry.


Thats exactly what I was thinking about.   i still say you need to try some five guys and fatburger;  it might just disrupt your allegiance to in and out.

----------


## steph3n

Animal Style vomit fries! <-- that is In and out

----------


## steph3n

> I'm concerned about how the default in and out fries suck ass and 5guys fries rock.  Peanut oil has a really high smoke point (440F), which probably has something to do with it.  Much higher than coconut oil as well.   But, i'm sure melissa can clear it up for us.


uhh five guys fries are not good too. in fact the worst way to make a potato is to try it. On the other hand sweet potato, a fiber, fries or bakes way better

----------


## dannno

> Watch out, Dannno will be in here soon no doubt to excuse away how their fries are actually good if you get them all covered in crap.





> Animal Style vomit fries! <-- that is In and out



Grilled onions, thousand island and cheese is not crap nor is it vomit.. it is delicious..

Animal style fries at in n out:




YUM...

----------


## Sola_Fide

So Ron drinks Fiji water and eats On-and-out burgers?

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> 


This is what happens when you find a stranger in the Alps!

----------


## CasualApathy

I wonder if he ordered freedom fries?

----------


## dannno

> Thats exactly what I was thinking about.   i still say you need to try some five guys and fatburger;  it might just disrupt your allegiance to in and out.


I'm down for some french fries any time, but I don't plan on eating any burgers in the foreseeable future.. unless it is venison or veggie or (anything else that starts with a 'v'? oh wait.. let's forget that)

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I've never been to in-n-out, but I always thought naming a restaurant that was pretty funny.

----------


## dannno

> I've never been to in-n-out, but I always thought naming a restaurant that was pretty funny.

----------


## kojirodensetsu

In-n-Out is over rated.

----------


## dannno

> In-n-Out is over rated.


Compared to what?

----------


## BuddyRey

Aw, luckyyyy!!!!  We don't even have In & Out Burger in the southeast.  I've never even tried it before.  

In & Out will be one of the first points on my itinerary if I ever take a western road trip.  Same for White Castle if I ever get up to NYC again.

----------


## specsaregood

> Aw, luckyyyy!!!!  We don't even have In & Out Burger in the southeast.  I've never even tried it before.  
> In & Out will be one of the first points on my itinerary if I ever take a western road trip.  Same for White Castle if I ever get up to NYC again.


Don't you have Krystal down your way?  Krystal, white castle = same thing (intestinal cramping).

----------


## Birdlady

I don't eat at any fast food restaurants, so I guess I'm a total freak here. lol I like homemade fries...

----------


## Anti Federalist

LoL at trying to lose ten pounds.

I could lose that much...nahhh...ain't gonna say it.




> Try ordering the fries "well done"
> 
> I personally don't mind their fries that aren't drained of some of their water and cooked right. It's god damn potatoes fried in oil. Ya, there are better ways to do it, but fried potatoes are still fried potatoes. 
> 
> I dunno, I'm a big potato fan. Been eating almost nothing but potatoes, veggies and some dairy for a few months and am finally losing the weight I gained from eating pork ribs a couple times back in the beginning of the year. I gained almost 10 lbs and couldn't get it off for the life of me, it's finally coming off with my potato diet and now I'm starting to workout more cause I gots some motivation. Potatoes are awesome.

----------


## Danke

> Compared to what?


I ate at the one near LA airport.  crap.  But maybe just a bad experience.  A friend took me to a burger joint in LA many years ago. I think it was an In-n-Out.  He really talked it up,  I think I liked it too.

----------


## dannno

> I don't eat at any fast food restaurants, so I guess I'm a total freak here. lol I like homemade fries...


That's actually sorta the whole point of in n out.. It's not REALLY a fastfood restaurant, so those of us who don't eat at fast food restaurants can eat there. In fact I think you will find a LOT of people on this board do not eat fast food.

I mean, ya, it looks like a fast food restaurant, you do get your food pretty quick, but all of the ingredients are fresh and everything is made to order. You walk in and you will see somebody taking a real live potato in front of your eyes and putting it into a fry cutter, which then gets put into a fryer with 100% non-hydrogenated vegetable oil. Nothing is frozen, all the letuce, tomatoes and beef are fresh. If you're vegetarian, you can order a grilled cheese, or a double or triple grilled cheese (2 or 3 slices of cheese)

----------


## Rudeman

In-N-Out is awesome, but some are better than others. I usually like the fries but sometimes they're done better than others. I don't eat fast food that often though, but when I do it's usually either In-N-Out or Chick-fil-a. Never tried 5guys but I think there's one not that far from where I live. Maybe I'll give it a shot one of these days.

----------


## specsaregood

> In-N-Out is awesome, but some are better than others. I usually like the fries but sometimes they're done better than others. I don't eat fast food that often though, but when I do it's usually either In-N-Out or Chick-fil-a. Never tried 5guys but I think there's one not that far from where I live. Maybe I'll give it a shot one of these days.


Didn't like my one experience with Chick-fil-A.  But I gotta hand it to them, sticking to their religious beliefs and staying closed on sundays.

----------


## libertybrewcity

This is horrible news. In N Out burger is our competition and it got to him. He will probably drop out tomorrow and move to Nevada to be within a mile or two of In N Out, eating 4x4s and animal fries to live out his days.

----------


## messana

> Five guys > In n out


Five guys is way too greasy. One could slurp their burger through a straw if he wanted to.

----------


## anaconda

> The fries at In 'n Out Burger are DA BOMB!


Wow! I'm glad _someone_ likes them. Different consumer tastes I suppose..

----------


## Rudeman

> Didn't like my one experience with Chick-fil-A.  But I gotta hand it to them, sticking to their religious beliefs and staying closed on sundays.


Yea I respect that they do that, but for whatever reason it seems like Sunday is when I get a craving for some Chick-fil-a (Spicy Chicken). Maybe it's one of those when you can't have it you want it things.

----------


## anaconda

> Doesn't peanut oil have too much omega 6 and not enough 3?
> 
> Or are you just concerned about taste?


I think any oil has a poor omega3/omega6 ratio.

----------


## BuddyRey

> Don't you have Krystal down your way?  Krystal, white castle = same thing (intestinal cramping).


True, I have heard Krystal is very similar to WC.  I don't think there are any near me, but probably a one and a half hour drive.  Might have to check that out one day soon when I'm feeling adventurous.  I'm not looking forward to the cramping though.

----------


## anaconda

> Try ordering the fries "well done"


Thanks for the tip.

----------


## anaconda

> Grilled onions, thousand island and cheese is not crap nor is it vomit.. it is delicious..
> 
> Animal style fries at in n out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM...


Can you get this at In N' Out?

----------


## Deinonychus

> Can you get this at In N' Out?


Yes. Just say you want your fries animal style. Looks like crap, but it tastes good.

----------


## Skywalker75

> Grilled onions, thousand island and cheese is not crap nor is it vomit.. it is delicious..
> 
> Animal style fries at in n out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM...


The nearest In-N-Out is FIVE HOURS FROM ME. Why must you tease me like this?! <3 Animal Style fries.

----------


## dannno

> I think any oil has a poor omega3/omega6 ratio.


Ok, actually it looks like coconut oil has low omega 6, some sources say it has a good amount of omega 3 and others say it has no omega 3 (unfortunately).. but all sources say it has high amounts of medium chain fatty acids which are very good. So assuming coconut oil has no omega 3s, all you'd need is to supplement some fish oil or something and you'd end up with a really good ratio, unlike using other types of common seed and veggie oils. Olive oil seems to be the best of the seed variety, second best to coconut oil for non-meat oils.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Here, this will wean you off of fast food joints.  Enjoy.  

http://www.newswithviews.com/brownfi...wnfield188.htm

----------


## dannno

> Yes. Just say you want your fries animal style. Looks like crap, but it tastes good.


I also order my burgers/grilled cheese animal style. 

I think they fry the burger patty in mustard or something, plus they grill the onions and do a couple other things different than their regular burger.

----------


## Deinonychus

> I also order my burgers/grilled cheese animal style. 
> 
> I think they fry the burger patty in mustard or something, plus they grill the onions and do a couple other things different than their regular burger.


Oh yeah, definitely. I love my burger animal style, too.

----------


## mullenium

> Thank you for pointing out the PINK ELEPHANT in the room. What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy. It's almost weirder than Herman Cain polling in first place.


in-n-out fries are always crispy here in PHX and in San Diego where I grew up.. never had bad fries from them

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

I LOVE IN-N-OUT. One of the things I miss the most when I'm up in Seattle (besides my family, my dog, etc.)

And what is this blasphemy!? The fries are damn delicious and you know it! Especially animal style!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> That's actually sorta the whole point of in n out.. It's not REALLY a fastfood restaurant, so those of us who don't eat at fast food restaurants can eat there. In fact I think you will find a LOT of people on this board do not eat fast food.
> 
> I mean, ya, it looks like a fast food restaurant, you do get your food pretty quick, but all of the ingredients are fresh and everything is made to order. You walk in and you will see somebody taking a real live potato in front of your eyes and putting it into a fry cutter, which then gets put into a fryer with 100% non-hydrogenated vegetable oil. Nothing is frozen, all the letuce, tomatoes and beef are fresh. If you're vegetarian, you can order a grilled cheese, or a double or triple grilled cheese (2 or 3 slices of cheese)


Everything's made to order at Burger King, too.  I work there.

----------


## dannno

> Everything's made to order at Burger King, too.  I work there.



Could be, I haven't been to a burger king in well over a decade.

----------


## low preference guy

Wendy's sucks

----------


## Danke

> Everything's made to order at Burger King, too.  I work there.

----------


## Blankstare

> Thank you for pointing out the PINK ELEPHANT in the room. What is _with_ those "fries?" They are tasteless and mushy. Never even slightly crispy. It's almost weirder than Herman Cain polling in first place.


You can tell them to make them crispy for you, and they'll cook them longer until they are crunchy damn near. That's when they are money.

----------


## Danke

> You can tell them to make them crispy for you, and they'll cook them longer until they are crunchy damn near. That's when they are money.


Well, I'll have to give them another chance.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Can't open the photos here. Has anyone photoshopped ron with a manager's hat on yet?

----------


## Jeremy

> if I was Ron I would be super paranoid and not eat pretty much anywhere. but whatever he is doing is evidently fine.


Coming home from VVS, the guy at Arby's saw my Ron Paul shirt and gave me more fries and free dessert.

----------


## Danke

> Coming home from VVS, the guy at Arby's saw my Ron Paul shirt and gave me more fries and free dessert.


Are you it was because of your RP shirt?  Not your gay demeanor?

----------


## james1906

> Everything's made to order at Burger King, too.  I work there.


I thought you looked familiar

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Did he order the double double?! I need to know!!!!!yellow or pink lemonade?or soda? XD

----------


## dannno

> Wendy's sucks


Actually they are the only major multinational food chain I'm aware of who stopped using trans fats in their fry oils. 

On trips or when not much else is convenient I will occasionally make exception for their fries (no salt) and apple/caramel parfait.

----------


## francisco

> Everything's made to order at Burger King, too. I work there.


Ahh... brings me back to the days of my misspent youth 1972 when as a teenager I worked at what was then the second highest sales BK in the country (#625). I've had many demanding jobs in my life, but never worked harder than at that place. We had fun too, though.

The wage was $1.85/hour and a Whopper+fries +Coke cost $1.11 with tax. Shows you how the government has debased the value of money since then. That was only a year after Nixon reneged on the last vestiges of gold backing of the dollar for international settlements.

----------


## anaconda

> I dunno, I'm a big potato fan. Been eating almost nothing but potatoes, veggies and some dairy for a few months and am finally losing the weight I gained from eating pork ribs a couple times back in the beginning of the year. I gained almost 10 lbs and couldn't get it off for the life of me, it's finally coming off with my potato diet and now I'm starting to workout more cause I gots some motivation. Potatoes are awesome.


What about the alleged anti-nutrients in potatoes (enzyme blockers, lectins, glycoalkoloids, saponins, etc.)?

http://paleolithicdiet.wordpress.com...to-bad-health/

http://breakingmuscle.com/nutrition/...ok-at-saponins

----------


## Anti Federalist

LOL - I knew not what a "Five Guys" was when this thread was posted.

I now know.

----------


## anaconda

> LOL - I knew not what a "Five Guys" was when this thread was posted.
> 
> I now know.


Is that Robert Shaw in the avatar?

----------

